# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Raision linjasto

## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen erästä selvitystyötä varten pohtimassa Raision nykyistä rationaalisempaa linjastoa esimerkiksi sitä silmälläpitäen, että Raision linjasto liitetään Turun sisäiseen linjastoon.

Tällä hetkellä tekemäni luonnoksen mukaan Raision voisi kattaa seuraavalla linjastolla:

Linja 1: (nykyinen 11/110) Satakunnantietä/Raisiontietä/Aurinkotietä Turku - Raisio - Naantali
Linja 2: (Pansio-Perno, nyk. 420/421) -  Pernontie - Upalingontie - Ihalantie - Konsantie - Nesteentie - keskusta - Kerttulantie - Sairaalakatu - Honkakatu -> edelleen Maskuntietä 
Linja 3: (Runosmäen/Teräsrautelan/Länsinummen suunnasta) - Kuninkojantie -Kuloistentie - Myllly - Soininkatu - Sarkamaantie - Kuloisten koulu - Ohikulkutie - Nesteentie - Viheriäinen - Kattelus - Kaanaantie - Paikkari - Tikanmaa

Lisäksi tarpeen mukaan 
linja 4: Satakunnantie - Raisiontie - Nesteentie - Alhaistentie - Raisionkaari (linjan 11/110 ruuhkautumista paikkaava linja) 

Kytkennät Turun sisäisiin linjoihin hieman avoimia. Linja 2 on 32/42 - suunnan jatke. Linja 3. puolestaan voi olla joko Teräsrautelan (19x), Länsinummen (28) tai Runosmäen linjan jatke.

Lisäksi Raision alueen kautta kulkisi seudullinen liikenne Maskun, Nousiaisten ja Mynämäen sekä vt 8 Raumantie ja mt 192 Kustavintie suuntaan. Tämä liikenne kulkisi pääsääntöisesti vt 8 - keskusta - Kerttulantie - vt 8 / mt 192.

Mahdollinen pikaraitiotie korvaisi ensin kokonaan linjan 4, jolloin linja 1 ohjattaisiin Vt 8 moottoritien kautta. Naantaliin saakka ulottuessaan se korvaisi myös linjan 1. Tällöin linja 3 jatkettaisiin Tikanmaalta keskustaan asti.

Yksi raideliikenteeseen liittyvä vaihtoehto on kierrättää linjat 2 ja 3 Nesteentieltä reittiä Alhaistentie-Raisionkaari jolloin ne kulkevat Nuorikkalassa sijaitsevan mahdollisen Raisio / Nuorikkala rautatieaseman kautta.

Ajatuksena linjastossa on Raision asemakaavoitettujen asunto- ja työpaikka-alueiden tehokas kattaminen, ja vaikuttaa siltä että tähän tarvitaan vain 3-4 linjaa eli jopa vähemmän kuin linjavariaatioita on nykyisin.

----------


## Waltsu

Ykköslinja Naantaliin ei kaipaa kommenttia, kunhan se saadaan toimimaan tasavälisenä.

Kakkoslinja: Ettäkö Petäsmäkeläiset pantaisiin kiertämään Ihalat ja Pansiot? Matkustajakato lienee taattu. Vai onko ajatuksena vaihtoyhteydet muutenkin täysiin ja sumppuuntuviin naantalilaisiin?

Kolmoslinja: Nesteentieltä Kuninkojan kautta Turkuun? Vrt. edellinen kohta.

Nykyinen 01-"palvelulinja" voisi parantaa palveluaan kulkemalla esim. keskusta - Vaisaari - Pernontie - Krookila - Kattelus - Kaanaantie - Tikanmaa - Raisionkaari - Alhainen - keskusta. Nykyään 01 ei palvele lainkaan Krookilaa, lähimmät pysäkit Nesteentiellä ovat Puhdistamo ja Nuorikkala. Ehdottamallani linjauksella Nuorikkalakaan ei häviä, pysäkin paikka vain muuttuisi. Ja Krookilassahan pysäkit ovat jo olemassa. Kierrosaika pitenee hiukan, mutta sitä voisi kompensoida käymällä Myllyssä joka kierroksella - kierrosajaksi tulisi 40 minuuttia.

Palvelulinjan lenkkiä voisi ruuhka-aikana ajaa myös Turusta käsin, iltaruuhkassa pikatietä Krookilaan ja siitä Kaanaalle jne. Alhainen ja Nuorikkala jäisivät tässä ruuhkalinjauksessa paitsioon, mutta: Naantalin Suovuoren lenkki on myös hankala, kun 11/110 koukkaakin pois runkoreitiltään. Entäpä jos ajettaisiin Turku - Satakunnantie - Alhainen - Nuorikkala - Tehtaat - Suovuori - Naantali, eli jatkaisimme Mikon neloslinjaa? Tätä linjaa voisi ajaa useamminkin kuin kerran ruuhkassa, kun sillä olisi oma linjanumero eikä siis tarvittaisi ikäviä poikkeamia runkolinjasta. Ja keventäisihän se omalta osaltaan Naantalin runkolinjaa. Parin minuutin pidennys bussimatkassa korvautuu vähemmällä kävelyllä Suovuoressa. Ehkä linja voisi jopa jatkua Luonnonmaalle?

Muuten nykylinjasto tarjoaa mielestäni riittävät yhteydet sekä Raision keskustasta, Turusta että Myllystä eri puolille Raisiota. Ainoat puuttuvat yhteydet ovat Petäsmäki-Mylly ja Kuloinen-keskusta, voisivatkohan nämä hoitua linjalla 02 Mylly - keskusta - Petäsmäki - Raisionkaari - Ihala - Kuloinen - Mylly? Nollakakkonen tarjoaisi myös yhteyden Vaisaaresta ja Ihalasta sairaalalle. Reitti on kuitenkin ehkä liian kiharainen eteläosaltaan ja Petäsmäen pisto ehkä liian pitkä.

Ja toisaallahan olen maininnut Petäsmäki - Raisionkaari - Vaisaari - pikatie - Turku -ruuhkalinjan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Täytynee sanoa alkuun, että idea liittyy yhteen pikaraitiotieselvityksen tarkennukseen. Eli kaikilta linjoilta olisi vaihtomahdollisuus Raision keskustassa pikaraitiotiehen. 

Ideana olisi juuri se, mistä olen useampaan kertaan puhunut, eli esim. Petäsmäen linja ei olisi syöttölinja, vaan sillä olisi toista reittiä suora yhteys Turkuun (mutta toki matka-ajaltaan pidempi). Lisäksi linjojen jatkot Turun osalta eivät ole tarkoin esitetyt. Naantalin pikatietä käyttävä linja on ollut pitkään "ilmassa".




> Kakkoslinja: Ettäkö Petäsmäkeläiset pantaisiin kiertämään Ihalat ja Pansiot? Matkustajakato lienee taattu. Vai onko ajatuksena vaihtoyhteydet muutenkin täysiin ja sumppuuntuviin naantalilaisiin?
> 
> Kolmoslinja: Nesteentieltä Kuninkojan kautta Turkuun? Vrt. edellinen kohta.


Kakkoslinjan osalta kierto Pansion-Pernon kautta on hankala, 420/421 - kiertohan sehän on hankala jo nyt mm. Vaisaaren väelle joille matka-aika Turkuun on hyvin pitkä. Linjan pitäisi kulkea pikatietä lukuunottamatta Pansio-Pernon työpaikoille vieviä vuoroja. Työpaikkavuorot voitaisiin muutenkin ajaa linjojen 80 ja 90 tyyppisinä puhtaina työpaikkavuoroina jotka päättyisivät Pansio/Pernon alueelleja  varakalustoluonteisilla autoilla. Olisiko tämä parempi?

Se, mikä on selvää on, että tällainenkaan järjestely ei ole mahdollinen jos linja ulottuisi Masku-Nousiainen-Mynämäki-alueelle. Masku-Nousiainen-Mynämäki - autot tulee ajaa joko Satakunnantien tai Vt8 kautta keskustaan.

Kakkosen yksi vaihtoehto on ajaa linja Petäsmäki - Raisio - Ihala -> suoraan Ihalantieltä pikatielle sekä ajaa toista linjaa Pansio-Perno - Metsäaro - Krookila - Raision keskusta. Olen tällaista miettinyt 1996, mutta tuntuu että sille ei olisi riittävää matkustajapohjaa.

Kolmoslinjan idea on korvata nykyinen palvelulinja 01 ja liittää se Myllyn liikenteeseen linjoilla 420 ja 421. Myllyn liikenteen osalta yhteys Turkuun ei ole nykyistä hitaampi ja 01:n tehtävä taas on lähinnä koulukuljetukset ja palveluliikenne. 




> Entäpä jos ajettaisiin Turku - Satakunnantie - Alhainen - Nuorikkala - Tehtaat - Suovuori - Naantali, eli jatkaisimme Mikon neloslinjaa? Tätä linjaa voisi ajaa useamminkin kuin kerran ruuhkassa, kun sillä olisi oma linjanumero eikä siis tarvittaisi ikäviä poikkeamia runkolinjasta.
> Ja keventäisihän se omalta osaltaan Naantalin runkolinjaa. Parin minuutin pidennys bussimatkassa korvautuu vähemmällä kävelyllä Suovuoressa. Ehkä linja voisi jopa jatkua Luonnonmaalle?


Neloslinjan idea on vastata siihen että nykyisin 11/110 on täysin ylikuormitettu Raisiossa, Pasalassa ja Mälikkälässä. Neloslinja olisi päivittäinen linja, se voitaisiin ehkä jättää ajamatta myöhäisillan ja sunnuntain. Siksi nelosta ei voi jatkaa Naantaliin - sehän tulisi silloin täynnä Raisioon. 




> Petäsmäki-Mylly ja Kuloinen-keskusta, voisivatkohan nämä hoitua linjalla 02 Mylly - keskusta - Petäsmäki - Raisionkaari - Ihala - Kuloinen - Mylly?


Kuloinen-keskusta hoituisi alkuperäisessä ehdotuksessa linjalla 3 Mylly - Kuloinen - keskusta. 

Petäsmäki - Mylly hoitunee vaihtoyhteydellä.

----------


## Waltsu

> ...hankala jo nyt mm. Vaisaaren väelle joille matka-aika Turkuun on hyvin pitkä. Linjan pitäisi kulkea pikatietä lukuunottamatta Pansio-Pernon työpaikoille vieviä vuoroja.


Onko tehty tutkimusta siitä, milloin ja minne vaisaarelaiset (myös ne, jotka eivät nykyään kulje julkisilla) haluaisivat bussiensa kulkevat? Toki muidenkin raisiolaisalueiden väeltä voidaan asiaa kysyä ja rakentaa linjastoa siltä pohjalta.




> Neloslinjan idea on vastata siihen että nykyisin 11/110 on täysin ylikuormitettu Raisiossa, Pasalassa ja Mälikkälässä. - - Siksi nelosta ei voi jatkaa Naantaliin.


Ajaisitko R4:ää Raisionkaarta esim. Petäsmäkeen asti? Toinen reitti voisi ajaa Alhaisten kautta Kapponkadun kääntöpaikalle (ehkä jopa ylös Kallastenkadulle), jolloin tikanmaalaiset pääsevät päätepysäkiltä kyytiin eikä tarvitse odotella Naantalin autoa, joka tulee kun ehtii. Tikanmaalta lähtevä auto ei varmaankaan tule täytenä Alhaisten alueelle, mutta keventää kuitenkin jonkun verran Naantalin linjan kuormia. Toki petäsmäkeläistenkin matkustajien elämä helpottuu, jos saadaan sieltä aloittavia vuoroja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onko tehty tutkimusta siitä, milloin ja minne vaisaarelaiset (myös ne, jotka eivät nykyään kulje julkisilla) haluaisivat bussiensa kulkevat? Toki muidenkin raisiolaisalueiden väeltä voidaan asiaa kysyä ja rakentaa linjastoa siltä pohjalta.


Kyselyä ei ole tehty. Ylipäätäänkin kyselytietoa ihmisten matkustushaluista on aika vähän. Liikennekäyttäytymisestä parhaat tiedot ovat Turun seudun liikennetutkimuksessa (1997) ja Mylly-tutkimuksissa (mm. 2001 ja 2003, vain ostosmatkat).

Toisaalta pääkohteita ei ole vaikea myöskään arvioida. Raisiossa pääkohteet ovat varmasti:Turun keskusta (työpaikat, palvelut)Raision keskusta (palvelut)Raision koulukeskus (palvelut)Raision terveyskeskus (palvelu)Mylly (palvelut)Pansion-Pernon työpaikatNaantaliMuut koulut


> Ajaisitko R4:ää Raisionkaarta esim. Petäsmäkeen asti? Toinen reitti voisi ajaa Alhaisten kautta Kapponkadun kääntöpaikalle (ehkä jopa ylös Kallastenkadulle), jolloin tikanmaalaiset pääsevät päätepysäkiltä kyytiin eikä tarvitse odotella Naantalin autoa, joka tulee kun ehtii. Tikanmaalta lähtevä auto ei varmaankaan tule täytenä Alhaisten alueelle, mutta keventää kuitenkin jonkun verran Naantalin linjan kuormia. Toki petäsmäkeläistenkin matkustajien elämä helpottuu, jos saadaan sieltä aloittavia vuoroja.


Petäsmäkeenhän kulkisi ehdotuksessa linja 2. Vaikka sen reittiä voidaan toki muuttaa, järkevin reitti sinne kulkee varmasti Kerttulantien kautta. Raisionkaarella ei nykyisin ole sellaista maankäyttöä, jota ei voitaisi hoitaa Kerttulantien / mt 192 tai Raisiontien suunnan linjoilla.

Samoin Tikanmaalle oli oma linja, tässä versiossa linja 3.

Linja 4 on puhtaasti 11/110 kapasiteettipuutetta korvaava linja, jonka toinen keskeinen tarkoitus olisi tarjota kunnon joukkoliikennepalvelut myös Raision keskustan eteläosaan, jossa nykyinen 42x palvelu on varmasti riittämätön. Raision kannaltahan linja 11/110 kulkee "sivusta" ohi sekä koulukeskuksen että mm. Ylhäisten ja Sorolaistenmäen kerrostaloalueen.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Kakkoslinja: Ettäkö Petäsmäkeläiset pantaisiin kiertämään Ihalat ja Pansiot? Matkustajakato lienee taattu. Vai onko ajatuksena vaihtoyhteydet muutenkin täysiin ja sumppuuntuviin naantalilaisiin?


Tätähän joudutaan tekemään jo nyt, kun lähes kaikki 119:n vuorot on poistettu. Satakunnantielle haluavat joutuvat Raisiossa seisomakuorman viimeisiksi etuoven kohdalle.

----------


## moxu

Aika olennainen kysymys on sekin, halutaanko Turun loinen Raisio mieltää omaksi kaupungiksi vai vain Turun takamaaksi, josta yhteyksien on pelattava keskustan suuntaan. Jälkimmäinen on ainakin minusta hallitsevampi teema, ainakaan aikanaan tuntemani Raision puolella asuneet turkulaiset eivät kokeneet "kaupunkiaan" mitenkään oman identiteettinsä osaksi...
Turun ja Naantalin välinen sukkulaliikenne, siis bussi 11, on tietysti ns.päälinja Raision läpi kuljettaessa. Ihalan-Metsäaron suuntaa voisi palvella jollain 40-sarjan linjalla Pansion haaroituksesta ja pikavuoro sinne voisi mennä Naantalin pikatietäkin -edellyttäen, että asiakkaita riittäisi. Jonkun tällaisen vuoron jatkaminen Raision "keskustaan", sairaalalle tai Myllyyn voisi olla hyvin perusteltua.
Kustavintielle kääntyvistä vakiovuoroista ainakin osa voitaisiin ajaa Raisionkaaren kautta, jolloin tämäkin suunta saisi oman linjansa. 

Mutta kaikkein tärkein uudistus, mikä Raisiossa pitäisi tehdä, olisi ko."kaupungin" pakkoliittäminen Turkuun. Tällöin kaupungin sisäinen bussilinjasto voitaisiin ylettää Raision maille ilman kaksinkertaista kunnallisbyrokratiaa kustannuksineen...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Aika olennainen kysymys on sekin, halutaanko Turun loinen Raisio mieltää omaksi kaupungiksi vai vain Turun takamaaksi, josta yhteyksien on pelattava keskustan suuntaan. Mutta kaikkein tärkein uudistus, mikä Raisiossa pitäisi tehdä, olisi ko."kaupungin" pakkoliittäminen Turkuun. Tällöin kaupungin sisäinen bussilinjasto voitaisiin ylettää Raision maille ilman kaksinkertaista kunnallisbyrokratiaa kustannuksineen...


Joukkoliikenteen osalta ei tarvita mitään pakkoliitosta, vaan riittää se, että Raisio tulee Turun joukkoliikennetoimiston osakkaaksi ja yhteistariffiliikenne ulotetaan Raision puolelle. Siinä ei synny ylimääräisiä kustannuksia.

Raisio myös hoitaa kunnalliset palvelut paremmin ja kustannustehokkaammin kuin Turku. Lähde esimerkiksi: http://www.turunsanomat.fi/verkkoleh...721,1:0:0:0:0:

En itse pidä perusteltuna ainakaan Kaarinan, Liedon, Raision tai Naantalin lliittämistä Turkuun. Nämä kunnat eivät ole "vapaamatkustajia" vaan pystyvät huolehtimaan myös vanhoista, sairaista ja köyhistä yhtä hyvin tai paremmin kuin Turku. Lisäksi lähidemokratia toimii paremmin kuin Turussa. Pitäisi vain saada tännekin YTV-tyyppinen rakenne hoitamaan joukkoliikenne. 

Varsinais-Suomessa on kyllä konkurssikypsiä kuntia, jotka eivät vastaa yhdyskuntarakennetta. Mutta Turun lähikunnat eivät ole se ongelma.

Raisiossa sairaalaa lukuunottamatta julkiset palvelut on keskitetty "keskustaan" joten kaikkien linjojen on kuljettava keskustan kautta.

----------


## moxu

Pahin ongelma Raision bussiliikenteen sujuvuudessa on kyllä älytön rahastussysteemi. Raisiolaiset nousevat bussiin, antavat kuskille matkakorttinsa, jonka tämä tunkee kortinlukijavehkeeseen ja palauttaa kolmen sekunnin kuluttua. Jos pysäkiltä nousee kyytiin esim.kymmenen tällä tavoin rahastettavaa matkustajaa, joutuu bussi seisomaan tolpalla puoli minuuttia, kun se etäluettavan kortin ollessa kyseessä selviäisi samasta urakasta kymmenessä sekunnissa.

Kyllä Turun ja kehyskuntien olisi syytä saattaa etäluettava idioottikortti kaikkien yhteiseksi kausi- ja arvolipputyypiksi.

----------


## JSL

Itte olen samaa mieltä vieläkin Ihalassa asuvana että ainakin IHALA, miksei koko raisio heti liitettävä turkuun, vaikka valtioneuvoston pakkoliitoksena! Sitten saadaan TLO pois kuvioista! Voisin luetella koko joukon ongelmia, jotka aiheutuvat raision "itsenäisyydestä" alkaen vaikka tien rakentaminen Iskulta Myllyyn ja myllyn joukkoliikenne. Esim. linja 10 on tulosta siitä, kun kumpikaan kunta ei ollut kykenevä järjestämään liikennettä ja ketä se nyt oikeasti palvelee. Olisi voitu perustaa uusi linja, esim. Petäsmäestä keskustan läpi Myllyyn ja sieltä puuttuvaa tietä suoraan Iskun kautta vaikka mihin!

----------


## sammuttaja

> Olen erästä selvitystyötä varten pohtimassa Raision nykyistä rationaalisempaa linjastoa esimerkiksi sitä silmälläpitäen, että Raision linjasto liitetään Turun sisäiseen linjastoon.


Noi ehdotuksesi on muuten hyviä mutta haluatko itse maksaa kuljettajille palkkaerotuksen joka  tulee kaupunkipuolen ja seutupuolen palkoista ja on tällä hetkellä noin kaksi (2) euroa tunnilta?
Joten oletko valmis maksamaan sen omasta pussistasi, koska kuljettajat  haluavat palkkansa niin kuin se on nykyäänkin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Mikäli Turun ja Raision linjasto yhdistetään - tehdään se sitten kuntaliitoksen kautta tai muodostamalla seudullinen joukkoliikennetoimisto - nykyinen järjestelmä, jossa tuetaan linjalupaliikennöitsijöitä ilman kilpailutusta,  täytyy tietysti muuttaa kilpailutetuksi sopimusliikennejärjestelmäksi.

Sopimusliikenteen korvaukset - vaunupäivähinta (vaunuinvestointi ja varikko) - vaunutunti (kuljettajan palkka) ja vaunukilometri (polttoaine ja sähkö) maksetaan lipputuloilla ja kuntien / valtion maksamalla tuella. Nykyisin seutuliikenteessä tuki maksetaan lipputuen (valtio ja kunta maksavat seutulipun tulon ja sarjalippumatkan hinnaneron) ja koululaislippujen kautta. Kenenkään "omasta pussista" liikennettä ei tietystikään makseta, vaan sopimuksen perusteella maksetaan korvaus ostetusta liikenteestä.

Mielenkiintoista, jos Turun seutu- ja kaupunkiliikenteen välillä on peräti 2 e / h palkkaero. En ole aikaisemmin kuullut tällaisesta. 

Käytännössä, jos nykyiset TLO:n osakasfirmat voittavat kilpailun, ne voivat hyvinkin joutua maksamaan itse nykyisen seutuliikenteen palkkaedun. Toki ne ottavat tämän sitten huomioon hinnoittelussaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Raision valtuustossakin on havaittu bussipalvelujen riittämättömyys ja asian tiimoilta onkin tehty aloite, jossa ehdotetaan palvelulinja 01:n muuttamista paremmin asukkaita palvelevaksi.

----------


## Waltsu

Uusi Itäniityntie Ikeoineen on tuomassa muutoksia Myllyn ja Kuninkojan linjastoon. Raision kaupunginhallitus on kokouksessaan 21.1.2008 päätynyt puoltamaan sekä puna- että sinivalkoisten linjojen anottuja muutoksia.

----------


## JSL

Jos tulkitsin oikein, 201 alkaisi kulkea Kaanaanmaantietä Vantontien sijaan. Mutta rengaslinjan kohtaa en oikein ymmärrä: siinä sanotaan että Pernoon päin menevä auto koukkaisikin lenkin Itäniityntietä Kuninkojan liittymän kautta Veholle. Toivottavasti tekstissä on virhe tai olen ymmärtänyt väärin, sillä tuo sekoittaisi koko linjan täysin aikataulua myöten.

----------


## NK

> Mutta rengaslinjan kohtaa en oikein ymmärrä: siinä sanotaan että Pernoon päin menevä auto koukkaisikin lenkin Itäniityntietä Kuninkojan liittymän kautta Veholle. Toivottavasti tekstissä on virhe tai olen ymmärtänyt väärin, sillä tuo sekoittaisi koko linjan täysin aikataulua myöten.


Ihan selkeältä näyttää. Rengaslinja lakkaa ja tilalle tulee uusi 180 Tori - Kiikku - Mylly (looginen Runosmäen linjan kanssa) sekä uudistetut 420 ja 421 Tori - Perno - Ihala - Raisio - Mylly - Kuninkoja - Raisio jne.

01 aikatauluun tulee joitain muutoksia, mutta ei kuitenkaan tarpeeksi. Myöhässä koko homma silti. Tosin myöhästelyyn on tuonut apua tällä talvikaudella se, että lähes joka kierros on ajettu eri autolla.

----------


## Waltsu

Mistäköhän päin toria nuo 420/421 ja 180 lähtevät, ja miten ne kääntyvät keskustassa? 180:lle asiakasystävällinen lähtötolppa olisi T5 eli Runosmäen tolppa, josta lähtevä vaunu näkyy hyvin myös Kuninkojan tolpalle T7. Ihalan linjalle ehdotan reittiä Humalistonkatu - Eerikinkatu - Brahenkatu - PUUTORI, josta Mylly-pysäkin T6 kautta Eerikinkadulle kohti Ihalaa ja Myllyä.

Ja kai tässä kohtaa sitten muutetaan "422 Vahto" muotoon "181 Vahto" (ja lähtö T5:een)? Miksei myös "422 Masku" linjaksi "120 Masku"?

Linjan 01 aikataulussa ihmetyttää melkoinen vauhti Raisiosta 10.20 lähtevällä vuorolla. 13 kilometrin lenkki ajetaan 10 minuutissa, vaikka matkalla taitaa maksiminopeusrajoitus olla 60 km/h ja jopa neljääkymppiä joutuu jonkin verran ajelemaan. Eikä hidastetöyssyjäkään matkan varrelta puutu. No, ehkä yleisöaikatauluun laitetaan realistiset kellonajat - myös äksien paikalle.

----------


## Eira

> Linjan 01 aikataulussa ihmetyttää melkoinen vauhti Raisiosta 10.20 lähtevällä vuorolla. 13 kilometrin lenkki ajetaan 10 minuutissa, vaikka matkalla taitaa maksiminopeusrajoitus olla 60 km/h ja jopa neljääkymppiä joutuu jonkin verran ajelemaan. Eikä hidastetöyssyjäkään matkan varrelta puutu. No, ehkä yleisöaikatauluun laitetaan realistiset kellonajat - myös äksien paikalle.


Ei kuski joutuu aikataulussa pysyäkseen ajamaan 78 km/h keskinopeutta, ajamaan päin punaista, ja ajamaan välipysäkkien ohi pysähtymättä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noissa 01-linjan aikatauluissa ei ole järjen hiventäkään, eikä kukaan järkevä kuljettaja edes yritä pysyä niissä. Ilmeisesti ketään ei isommin asia häiritse, koska korjausta asiaan ei ole tullut. Puolentoista kierroksen aikana voi jäädä jälkeen 20 min, joten ei ole kovin tarkkaan suunniteltukaan...

----------


## JSL

Onkohan 180:n tarkoitus päästä eroon lähes tyhjänä ajettavasta Tori-Kiikku-Mylly osuudesta ajamalle se jatkossa eri linjana ja näin todeta kannattamattomaksi. Tori-Pansio-Ihala osuudella on matkustajia: työmatkalaisia ja koululaisia Ihalasta Turun keskustan kouluihin, erityiskoulun oppilaita Pernosta ja Pansiosta Topeliukseen sekä paljon ihmisiä linjojen 32 ja 42 reiteiltä. Toisaalta Runosmäen suunnalla ei olekaan juuri mitään matkustajia. 

Maanantaina keskustelin erään henkilön kanssa joka käy Ihalasta Kastussa lukiossa. Kun sanoin että keväällä ei 420/1:llä pääse kuin Kuninkojalle, oli pettymys Turunseudun joukkoliikenteeseen jälleen suuri. Nyt hänen on pakko alkaa ajokortittomana kulkea polkupyörällä tai mopolla kouluun tai Härkämäestä ensin 12:sta torille tai 61:llä. Voisin helposti kuvitella että 180 ei ajeta samalla tiheydellä mitä nykyinen linja on. Eittämättä sitä ei varmaankaan ajeta kuin vilkkaimpina aikoina. Epäilen myös suuresti tuleeko Ihalan linjasta suoraa vaihtoyhteyttä 180:een. Jos  tulee, toimiiko se käytännössä ku nykyiselläänkään autonvaihdon ollessa Myllyssä ei aina homma vieläkään toimi eli jatkava auto on lähtenyt ennenkuin edellinen on tuonut matkustajansa perille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Milläs odotat saapuvaa autoa, kun tiedät jo valmiiksi, ettet sitten ainakaan ehdi omia kierroksia ajallaan? Asiasta on annettu tietoa jo vuosikausia ilman tuloksia.

----------


## helleh

> Noissa 01-linjan aikatauluissa ei ole järjen hiventäkään, eikä kukaan järkevä kuljettaja edes yritä pysyä niissä. Ilmeisesti ketään ei isommin asia häiritse, koska korjausta asiaan ei ole tullut. Puolentoista kierroksen aikana voi jäädä jälkeen 20 min, joten ei ole kovin tarkkaan suunniteltukaan...


Normaalilla kelillä Raision palvelulinjaa ehtii ainakin aamupäivällä ajamaan täysin nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti TÄYSIN AJALLAAN. Kerran tosin ehtii nousta penkiltä pois, mutta muuten ehtii tasan satavarmasti.

Riippuu NIIN pitkälti mämmäröikö esim. rahastuksen kanssa jotain vai ei.

----------


## Waltsu

> Tori-Pansio-Ihala osuudella on matkustajia: työmatkalaisia ja koululaisia Ihalasta Turun keskustan kouluihin, erityiskoulun oppilaita Pernosta ja Pansiosta Topeliukseen sekä paljon ihmisiä linjojen 32 ja 42 reiteiltä. Toisaalta Runosmäen suunnalla ei olekaan juuri mitään matkustajia. 
> 
> Maanantaina keskustelin erään henkilön kanssa joka käy Ihalasta Kastussa lukiossa. Kun sanoin että keväällä ei 420/1:llä pääse kuin Kuninkojalle, oli pettymys Turunseudun joukkoliikenteeseen jälleen suuri.
> 
> - - jatkava auto on lähtenyt ennenkuin edellinen on tuonut matkustajansa perille.


Runosmäen matkustajapula johtuu osittain siitä, että keskustan 18-pysäkit kierretään kaukaa, ja osittain siitä, että ajetaan Runosmäen laitakatua. Keskustaan päin kulkijat ilmeisesti kavahtavat omituista linjanumeroa ja nousevat mieluummin perässä tulevaan tuttuun 18:aan. Tosin ainoa väkirikkaampi pysäkki 420/1:lle on Palli. Kiikun pysäkki torille on 18:n vastaavaa vastapäätä, ja vanhainkodin päätepysäkillä noustaan 18:aan vaikka sen lähtöön on vielä jokunen minuutti ja niin 420/1 ajaa siinäkin tyhjän pysäkin ohi. Ehkä uusi linjanumero auttaa hiukan tilannetta? Pernoon päin mennään torin jälkeen 42-pysäkkien kautta ja numerokin on tutumpi, joten matkustajiakin piisaa enemmän.

Ihalasta Kastuun menijä voinee ajaa 420/1:lla Raisioon ja siitä melkein millä vaan Rauninaukion pysäkille, josta ei ole matka eikä mikään Kastun lukioon.

Jollei luvattu vaihtoyhteys odota, niin eikö silloin tilata taksi ja lähetetä lasku bussiliikennöitsijälle?

----------


## JSL

Juu, onnistuuhan se vaihto, mutta kun pysäkit eivät ole aivan "kylki kyljessä", lukuun ottamatta RT-lenkin vuorolla. Taitaa olla muuten nopeampikin vaihtaa kuin mennä Myllyn kautta, ainakin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Kastun lukiokin lopetetaan/siirretään keskikaupungille syksystä 2009.

Kumpa ihmiset oikeasti valittaisivatkin enemmän toimimattomista yhteyksistä ja laskuttaisivat taksimaksujaan.

Aloin tässä miettimään että aamuisin voitaisiin tehdä sellainen muutos, että ajettaisiinkin vuoro Ruskon/Vahdon suunnalta Raision ammattikoulun kautta auton jatkaen Ihalan linjalla Turkuun. Samoin joitakin vuoroja ajettaisiin Myllyn sijasta Vaisaaren kerrostalolähiön sisälle.

----------


## JSL

Kesätaulu 2008 näyttää Ihalan osalta hyvältä. IKEAan ja Torille ajetaan 0600-1800 2 vuoroa tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan. Päivän viimeiset vuorot ajetaan eri lähtöminuuteilla kuin päivällä. Kummallisuus löytyy siinä, että rengaslinjaa 420 ajetaan silti yhä viikonloppuisin. Aikaisempiin viesteihini viitaten Ihalasta tulee jatkossa kulkea aamuisin muuta kuin Myllyn kautta töihin/kouluun Raunistulan/Runosmäen suuntaan.

----------


## NK

> Kummallisuus löytyy siinä, että rengaslinjaa 420 ajetaan silti yhä viikonloppuisin.


Ei, kyllä 180 ja 420/421 ajetaan erikseen viikonloppuisinkin. Aikataulukirjassa on virhe, josta olet tuon varmaankin lukenut.

----------


## JSL

Juu, aikataulukirjasta, eipä oo ensmäine kerta ku siellä on virheitä... Mikä mahtaa olla jatkossa Ihalan linjan pysäkki torilla? Kirja väittää T6 ja Wikken pysäkki on kartasta poissa. Taitaa olla maanantaina pakka ihan sekasin kuskeilla  :Smile:

----------


## helleh

Ja pysäkki T6 on aivan oikein. SEKÄ LINJAT 420/421 ja 180 lähtevät sieltä.

----------

